# TV am Notebook



## pauschpage (28. September 2002)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, am Notebook zu fernsehen ??
Gibt es da irgentein Teil, das man per USB o.a anschließt ??

Kann mir jemand bitte ein paar Links geben ?? Wie nennt man so ein Teil ?? 

DANKE


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. September 2002)

sowas nennt man normalerweise tv-karte. ich hab zwar noch nie gehört, dass es sowas als pcmcia-karte (diese steckkarten für notebooks) gibt, aber da lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Moartel (28. September 2002)

Mein Notebook hat einen Anschluss wo man ein Videoset oder wie auch immer die das nennen dranhängen kann. Am besten schaust du mal ins Handbuch deines Geräts ob du so was auch hast.
Ansonsten einfach mal einen Online-Shop durchklicken und schaun ob es so was gibt.


----------

